# Links > Χρήσιμα URLs >  Για να θυμουντε οι παλιοι και να μαθενουν οι ΝΕΟΙ

## geosid

http://www.facebook.com/s.php?q=Anna+Mi ... 1288756751

----------


## θανάσης

Πρέπει να είσαι γραμμένος στο facebook για να το δεις.  ::   ::

----------


## geosid

> Πρέπει να είσαι γραμμένος στο facebook για να το δεις.


ναι .

----------


## tritsako

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από θανάσης
> 
> Πρέπει να είσαι γραμμένος στο facebook για να το δεις.  
> 
> 
> ναι .



Και ποιός δεν έχει κωδικό "την σήμερον ημέραν" για το facebook?

----------


## romias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geosid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από θανάσης
> 
> ...


Εγω και το μισό awmn???

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geosid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από θανάσης
> 
> ...


αυτοί που σκέφτονται  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Για σένα και για μένα Αλέξανδρε μπορεί κανείς να μάθει σχεδόν τα πάντα από αυτό το forum. Αν δεν βαρεθεί καλά θα είναι. Καθώς και για όλους μας. Αν βάλουμε το wind και όλα τα άλλα.... καληνύχτα. Βιογραφία σου βγάζω.



Κατά τα άλλα δεν καταλαβαίνω ... τι μας ενδιαφέρει το θέμα! Ούτε οι παλιοί αλλά ούτε οι νέοι θα μάθουν κάτι ιδιαίτερα ωφέλιμο ή σχετικό με το AWMN.

----------


## racer

Τι είναι αυτό το spam? Τελείως άσχετο μου φαίνεται και δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιο είναι το νόημα. Ούτε ξέρω ποια είναι αυτή η Μιχαλάκη. Επειδή λοιπόν δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα, δώστε μου μερικούς λόγους να μην το μεταφέρω please.

----------


## geosid

> Τι είναι αυτό το spam? Τελείως άσχετο μου φαίνεται και δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιο είναι το νόημα. Ούτε ξέρω ποια είναι αυτή η Μιχαλάκη. Επειδή λοιπόν δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα, δώστε μου μερικούς λόγους να μην το μεταφέρω please.


κανε οτι σε φωτισει ο Θεος ....

Εχεις χασει επεισοδια για αυτο δεν την ξερεις .... οποτε μετεφερετα δεν θα κατσω να σου ανοιξω κουβεντα.

----------


## papashark

> Τι είναι αυτό το spam? Τελείως άσχετο μου φαίνεται και δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιο είναι το νόημα. Ούτε ξέρω ποια είναι αυτή η Μιχαλάκη. Επειδή λοιπόν δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα, δώστε μου μερικούς λόγους να μην το μεταφέρω please.


Θες να σου κάνω conne ?  ::

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από racer
> 
> Τι είναι αυτό το spam? Τελείως άσχετο μου φαίνεται και δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιο είναι το νόημα. Ούτε ξέρω ποια είναι αυτή η Μιχαλάκη. Επειδή λοιπόν δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα, δώστε μου μερικούς λόγους να μην το μεταφέρω please.
> 
> 
> Θες να σου κάνω conne ?


ειναι και γειτονακι σου .... χαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## θανάσης

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geosid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από θανάσης
> 
> ...


εγώ  ::

----------


## papako

και εγώ δεν έχω. 
Παρόλα αυτά, και αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου, ο συγκεκριμένος κύριος έχει πολύ καιρό να ασχοληθεί με το forum. Δεν βλέπω τον λόγο γιατί να τον φέρνουμε εμείς στην επικαιρότητα. Εκτός αν είχε περίπτερο στη κλαθμώνος και διαφήμιζε το AWMN. 
Κατά τα αλλα είναι ελεύθερος να κάνει ότι θέλει αρκεί να μην με ενοχλεί ή να μην κάνει τίποτα παράνομο.

----------


## geosid

> και εγώ δεν έχω. 
> Παρόλα αυτά, και αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου, ο συγκεκριμένος κύριος έχει πολύ καιρό να ασχοληθεί με το forum. Δεν βλέπω τον λόγο γιατί να τον φέρνουμε εμείς στην επικαιρότητα. Εκτός αν είχε περίπτερο στη κλαθμώνος και διαφήμιζε το AWMN. 
> Κατά τα αλλα είναι ελεύθερος να κάνει ότι θέλει αρκεί να μην με ενοχλεί ή να μην κάνει τίποτα παράνομο.


δεν ειπαμε οτι εκανε κατι ... εσυ το ανεφερες , δεν σκαλισαμε καμια πληγη , απλα αναφερα το ονομα του . οποτε ουτε γατα ουτε ζημια

----------


## alsafi

Εγώ πάντως κατεβαίνω στο Γκάζι και τραγουδάω το μεγάλο του/ης summer hit

----------


## JB172

> Για να θυμουντε οι παλιοι και να μαθενουν οι ΝΕΟΙ


Μανούλα για flame είσαι ρε άρρωστε.  ::  
Είσαι και ανορθόγραφος πανάθεμά σε.  ::

----------


## mojiro

[attachment=0:3e284vu6]untitled.PNG[/attachment:3e284vu6]

----------


## john70

Φαντάσου στα μέλη να είχε και τον spirosko  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από racer
> 
> Τι είναι αυτό το spam? Τελείως άσχετο μου φαίνεται και δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιο είναι το νόημα. Ούτε ξέρω ποια είναι αυτή η Μιχαλάκη. Επειδή λοιπόν δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα, δώστε μου μερικούς λόγους να μην το μεταφέρω please.
> 
> 
> κανε οτι σε φωτισει ο Θεος ....
> 
> Εχεις χασει επεισοδια για αυτο δεν την ξερεις .... οποτε μετεφερετα δεν θα κατσω να σου ανοιξω κουβεντα.



ok κατάλαβα τι είναι αυτό το Μιχαλάκη...το αφήνω αφού σας ενδιαφέρει ::

----------

